# CPT codes 95851 and 95831



## Frankie818 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello, 

I have medical providers that are billing for Muscle Testing (CPT code 95831) and Computerized Range of Motion (CPT code 95851) on the same day.  I believe they are separate tests and should be reimbursable, but a facility received a denial of claim form stating that these codes could not be "unbundled" and billed on the same day.  Can anyone provide insight?  Thank you in advance.


----------

